# Check this gem out



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Had to be a shark bite in there also.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Superb top marks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a toothbrush holding the relay in????? Wow, what will jnosh think of next???


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok I've seen it all now


----------

